# The "Help Me Reach This Milestone!" megathread



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you approaching a significant milestone for a book? Like getting on an Amazon bestseller list for your genre, or hitting the Top 100 Paid on Amazon?

Whether your milestone is big or small, this megathread is for you to let us know as you approach it. While nothing's guaranteed, you just might get that extra little nudge you need from your fellow KB'ers.

_Tip: click the 'Add Bookmark' button to easily come back to this thread when it's time for you to post in it._


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

UPDATED:

I will let you all know how it goes. I am so very grateful for all your Tweets and buys and shares. I paid attention to each and every one.




____________________________


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck! Have tweeted and posted to my FB page


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

I'll spread the word!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Done! Now tell us how you know the range!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

1001nightspress said:


> I don't have a legion of followers, but I'll buy a copy. I think what you contribute here is worth a buck.


I'll second that!


----------



## JessieVerona (May 10, 2013)

Tweeted and posted to FB. Good Luck!!


----------



## RainierK (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not on FB, but I tweeted and mentioned you so you can track RTs, if they happen. I'm sure you and I have some follower overlap (the super-active twitter authors), but I hope it helps a bit.


----------



## Cora Jane Snow (Dec 19, 2013)

Smiling right back at you!

Purchased, and have alerted my very small (so far) supporters.

All good things,

Cora


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Posted on FB and tweeted. Good luck!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Tweeted from both my accounts Deanna. And purchased. Good luck!!!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Posted on FB a few times for everyone to share.

And purchased a copy. 

Best of luck!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Tweeted it for you. I'm never sure how much that helps but maybe it'll get you a buy or two. 

I rarely tweet about books, oddly enough. lol


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

I unleashed it on Find, Read, Love, good luck!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Grabbed a copy and tweeted!!


----------



## Samuel Peralta (Dec 31, 2013)

Done. I have 6000 followers on Twitter, and about the same number on Facebook. Good luck!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Bought a copy and tweeted! Am crossing my fingers for you!! Good luck!!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Posted on my Facebook page. I read it when it first came out and loved it, so it's easy to recommend! Good luck Deanna.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Done, good luck


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

done on fb as lady o and olivia rigal and my real name ...
On my way to tweet
go go go !


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Tweeted and shared. Good luck!


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't have a lot of followers but I shared on Facebook and Twitter! Good luck!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Tweeted. Good luck!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I have one man and his dog following me, but nevertheless I've tweeted in the hope that every little helps. Good luck!


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

I shared on Facebook and Tweeted it! We're cheering for you!


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I just bought my first romance.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

OH MY GOSH! There are already two pages of posts here!

I am seriously bawling my eyes out already. I am grateful.

THANK YOU.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow!!! Tweeted and purchased ... good luck, Deanna!


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Had someone just FB back... Nook options?

Gave it to her and then gave them the iTunes one as well!


Let's make this happen.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Shared on both FB walls and tweeted. I hope you make it, Deanna!


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Tweeted it. Good luck


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

FB'd this!!!

Keep it coming!


----------



## J.D.W. (Nov 10, 2008)

Bought and tweeted--GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Snagged a copy to help out (just kidding, it was purely selfish reasons, I need a good cry...) and shared on my FB page. Good luck!


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought a copy! And tweeted it. YAAAAYAA.


----------



## Maddie Cochere (Apr 1, 2013)

Tweeted and bought a copy. Good luck, Deanna!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I just posted about your book on my fb page https://www.facebook.com/remarkablereading and boosted the post for $5. Facebook says the post should go out to 1300-3600 people. Hopefully that helps you get over the top.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Done. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Bought one and spread the word!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> I just posted about your book on my fb page https://www.facebook.com/remarkablereading and boosted the post for $5. Facebook says the post should go out to 1300-3600 people. Hopefully that helps you get over the top.


WOW! Above and beyond!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

facebooked and tweeted. I also bought, even though I seldom read romance. I'm cheering for you!


----------



## sundaze (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll join the fun. Tweeted, well retweeted, and FB'd.


----------



## emmaravenhope (Jan 12, 2014)

Have tweeted for you


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I purchased a copy and will share as well. Good luck! Out of curiosity, how did you figure out how close you were to making the list?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have tweeted. Good Luck. Let us know what happens


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Lots of authors have shared what it took for them to hit the lists -- I think it was also published in The Indie Voice's book on marketing. I have about 20 amazing author friends who have hit this list.

Of course, every week is different and this could be an easy or hard week. And I also have some unknowns since it seems sometimes BN doesn't report as they have a threshold that is unknown. If they don't, I'm definitely sunk. Two retailers MUST report or you are ineligible plus I need their numbers. We've seen the #20 book on Zon not hit the list because only Zon reported. 

Kobo is a factor -- I need them to report too but they've been pretty messed up this week.

But this is as close as I've ever gotten -- might as well pull all stops!


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

Tweeted, facebooked and bought. We can do this!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just shared on FB and Tweeted!  Good luck!


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Sent out a tweet for you  good luck


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Posted on FB, although I doubt any DE-sales would qualify ...  Good Luck!


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Will definitely post with my romance account


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Sycro (Jan 19, 2014)

Blasted out to my Facebook and Twitter.

Best of luck


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Purchased, Facebooked and Tweeted!  Good luck!!! Can't wait to hear the great news


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Posted on my social media. Good luck, Deanna.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't tweet or facebook, but I just bought it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

1001nightspress said:


> I don't have a legion of followers, but I'll buy a copy. I think what you contribute here is worth a buck.


I do have some followers, but they're mainly interested in gay/mm romance, so, for the same reasons I'll buy your book myself.

(And now, since no good deed goes unpunished, Amazon will recommend nothing but het romances to me for the foreseeable future  )

Good luck.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Lots of authors have shared what it took for them to hit the lists -- I think it was also published in The Indie Voice's book on marketing. I have about 20 amazing author friends who have hit this list.
> 
> Of course, every week is different and this could be an easy or hard week. And I also have some unknowns since it seems sometimes BN doesn't report as they have a threshold that is unknown. If they don't, I'm definitely sunk. Two retailers MUST report or you are ineligible plus I need their numbers. We've seen the #20 book on Zon not hit the list because only Zon reported.
> 
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately, it's not generally a slam dunk. We've put at least one book and as many as four into the Top 100 (and many on into the Top 50) at Amazon and BN *each month * for the past couple of years, even hitting #3 on BN a couple of times, and none of our books have hit the list. It's hard to see thousands of books go out the door with no listy love. January is a typically heavy sales-volume month. I'm not sure if you didn't hit the Top 100 in Amazon this week and hang there for a day or two (our books have and still didn't make the list) that the numbers will add up. I saw books hanging in the lower #100s on Amazon and the mid #100s on BN for the duration of last week that didn't make the list. Still, it's a crapshoot. Good luck! (And I'll know where to come the next time I think one of our books is close  )


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> I unleashed it on Find, Read, Love, good luck!


I retweeted the Find Read Love tweet - I figure it makes it sound more interesting than me pitching it directly. Again, I don't have many followers, but every little helps. 

Good luck! Hope you make it.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

My 2nd post should have gone out already (I'm staying away from the mire that is FB so I can "work").

Any updates on progress? Are we making a dent?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, it's not generally a slam dunk. We've put at least one book and as many as four into the Top 100 (and many on into the Top 50) at Amazon and BN *each month * for the past couple of years, even hitting #3 on BN a couple of times, and none of our books have hit the list. It's hard to see thousands of books go out the door with no listy love. January is a typically heavy sales-volume month. I'm not sure if you didn't hit the Top 100 in Amazon this week and hang there for a day or two (our books have and still didn't make the list) that the numbers will add up. I saw books hanging in the lower #100s on Amazon and the mid #100s on BN for the duration of last week that didn't make the list. Still, it's a crapshoot. Good luck! (And I'll know where to come the next time I think one of our books is close  )


Absolutely. The one thing we have working for us as indies in January is that it is a high Kindle volume month due to gift cards and new Kindles (which means we sell more to get the same ranks) but it is a low volume paperback/bookstore month, being after Christmas.

There are no guarantees! This is just the closest I've been to the numbers I was given. In October some friends had a book that should have hit, but it didn't hit when books that sold less did, by the same publisher, so all factors were known, but then it hit the next week -- late! There were many theories -- BN screwed up its reporting. Elements of the list are curated. Hard to say, but we can try!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

KellyHarper said:


> My 2nd post should have gone out already (I'm staying away from the mire that is FB so I can "work").
> 
> Any updates on progress? Are we making a dent?


The volume of Tweets is unbelievable. I mean, humbling!

In my experience Facebook batches out sales so I'm not sure where we are -- I suspect I'm seeing sales from the wee hours but not later in the day yet -- as I'm at about 100 sales today and that's a typical place for halfway through a day with zero promo, not the WHOLE KB ARMY!

I think it will start to show by nightfall. But that makes me nervous! I have no idea when reporting happens or if everyone's hard work will fall today or tomorrow -- which would be on next week's USA report!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Done!

Shared to my 5000 Facebook friends, on Google+, Twitter, LinkedIn, Goodreads, and MySpace!

And oh yeah... bought a copy for me!!! 

Best of luck, may it shoot straight up through the USA Today Bestseller List stratosphere!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Bought and tweeted!


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Purchased! Best of luck!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> The volume of Tweets is unbelievable. I mean, humbling!
> 
> In my experience Facebook batches out sales so I'm not sure where we are -- I suspect I'm seeing sales from the wee hours but not later in the day yet -- as I'm at about 100 sales today and that's a typical place for halfway through a day with zero promo, not the WHOLE KB ARMY!
> 
> I think it will start to show by nightfall. But that makes me nervous! I have no idea when reporting happens or if everyone's hard work will fall today or tomorrow -- which would be on next week's USA report!


Even the 100 might be actually "up" from the norm, being that it's early on a Sunday. From what I've noticed Sunday are generally slower than other days, and the slowest part of Sunday is early on.

I'm hopeful you're in for some big surprises come the evening when everyone settles down in front of their tablets & kindles.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Fbooked it!  Good luck!


----------



## Michelle Maibelle (Oct 24, 2013)

Sent it out to facebook friends.  Good luck.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I bought it. I like to read books in genre's outside my own. My wife already asked me what's up with those romance and erotica books on the Kindle.  I replied: research. 

My genre is action thrillers but I tweeted anyway, happy to help out, you always share great info here.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh I hope you make it! I bought it, too.

With the whole KB Army fighting (I mean pushing) for you it's got to happen.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Tweeted and posted on my facebook page!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see this until now. Tweeted to my 13K+ followers and bought it, too. Good luck!!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Bought it.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

purchased... looks great! I hope it happens for you!


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Absolutely. The one thing we have working for us as indies in January is that it is a high Kindle volume month due to gift cards and new Kindles (which means we sell more to get the same ranks) but it is a low volume paperback/bookstore month, being after Christmas.
> 
> There are no guarantees! This is just the closest I've been to the numbers I was given. In October some friends had a book that should have hit, but it didn't hit when books that sold less did, by the same publisher, so all factors were known, but then it hit the next week -- late! There were many theories -- BN screwed up its reporting. Elements of the list are curated. Hard to say, but we can try!


Actually, it looks like the Tangled box has a MUCH better chance to make the USAT list this week. I'm surprised you're not pushing it here instead to help ensure IT has the numbers. Or are you trying to double-dip with your new release? An embarrassment of riches!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Do sales on Amazon UK count?

And what about iBookstore??


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

TG,

Months ago when new to WC you tweeted about my book just to help a newbie. I'm happy to help you hit every indie's dream. I've bought and tweeted the message, good luck!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Bought, tweeted, and shared on FB. Good luck!!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry I'm so late to this, but I just found the thread. 

Tweeted and bought. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Lucretia Bonmot (May 21, 2013)

I'm late to the party, too. I remember when I first stumbled on to this place and you kindly guided me away from my "Clockwork Orange" erotica covers -- very happy to help even if I can only do it in a small way. Tweeted and bought a copy. Hope it works!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I remember that cover! And I remember when you arrived!

And I remember when Hugh danced in a hat and slippers for his first 100 reviews, and when Elle's book suddenly zoomed to NYT and she could buy white toilet paper  and when Mimi hit the top 100 for the first time and came out of the Dalya closet.

I remember when Betsy mentioned she was doing a quilting book and we were all thrilled. And when HM Ward put a different cover on her book and became the overnight success that was years in the making.

I remember when Bookbub was a secret! And when people started killing it on post-free sales runs. I remember when David Adams first declared his undying love for Hugh! 

It's been an amazing couple of years.

Thank you.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Promoted to my FB followers!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I shared on Facebook, and would have bought it, but already owned it


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy has a quilting book More info needed ASAP, NOW, STAT.


----------



## StraightNoChaser (Dec 29, 2013)

I hope you made it! I picked up a copy a few weeks ago, now I wish I had waited. Great read!


----------



## atthekeyboard (Oct 31, 2013)

...


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope it's not too late.  Posted and bought.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Deena Ward (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope I'm not too late, either. I FB'd and purchased. Best of luck -- fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> I remember that cover! And I remember when you arrived!
> 
> And I remember when Hugh danced in a hat and slippers for his first 100 reviews, and when Elle's book suddenly zoomed to NYT and she could buy white toilet paper  and when Mimi hit the top 100 for the first time and came out of the Dalya closet.
> 
> ...


Speaking of David...where's that guy been?! I've been wondering how the first year of full-time writing has been going. 

Also. Good luck! I missed getting to this post 'in time'


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Just found this thread. Bought it.

Sorry. I hope I didn't miss the deadline.


----------



## emmaravenhope (Jan 12, 2014)

*shamelessly marking place* 

I hope you did it!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Bought it. Good luck.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

You guys were an ARMY! You were AMAZING! There was such a beautiful sense of purpose and community! I am honored and proud to be a part of it.

I sold about 400 books yesterday -- probably about 200 over my norm. That's some pretty powerful stuff! Not USAT powerful, but it was a wonderful day and I got to talk to so many of you and WOW did you guys really come together. Zon ultimately decides, it is clear, which books are worthy of an internal push to accelerate an exterior lift. Mine wasn't worthy.

But we were MIGHTY!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a sad.


----------



## RainierK (Jan 15, 2014)

TexasGirl said:


> You guys were an ARMY! You were AMAZING! There was such a beautiful sense of purpose and community! I am honored and proud to be a part of it.
> 
> I sold about 400 books yesterday -- probably about 200 over my norm. That's some pretty powerful stuff!


If nothing else, it was an interesting case study on the effectiveness of last-minute guerilla social media marketing! I have no doubt at all that you'll hit the USAT list one of these days... and probably sooner than you think.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry you didn't make it.   But glad the power of KB was brought into play.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww, too bad. It would have been exciting to see another KB member make an all-important list.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I was crossing my fingers for you! I didn't see this thread until it was a little too late, but you did amazing anyway! Congratulations on your big day of sales!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We've merged this thread into our brand-new "help me reach this milestone" megathread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We've merged this thread into our brand-new "help me reach this milestone" megathread.


I was wondering how it got so big so fast.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was wondering how it got so big so fast.


That's what she said!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mimi (was Dalya) said:


> That's what she said!


You are sooooo bad.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Mimi (was Dalya) said:


> That's what she said!


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Ah Texas Girl--so sorry you just missed it. But congratulations on your achievement thus so far.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was wondering how it got so big so fast.


Me too!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was wondering how it got so big so fast.


Yes, I was wondering what kind of monster had been unleashed! 

P.S. Sorry you didn't make it Deanna. Fingers crossed for future success.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was wondering how it got so big so fast.


Ha! Good one, and thread bookmarked!


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tweeted you, Clarissa. Good luck.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I facebook'd good luck, it looks really good!


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tweeted, Clarissa. Good luck!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Chirp, chirped for you on Twitter


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I facebooked. ^^ It's an ice day here in Austin!  Good luck


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tweeted you, Catie. Keep us updated on progress. You, too, Clarissa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Tweeted for you. Great that we can help each other this way


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

FB'ed and tweeted for Clarissa and Bria: good luck!


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tweets and downloads. Every download helps!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What is really so great about this megathread is that I won't be missing anyone's request if it sinks to the basement.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tweeted, Bria! Good luck!


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

I tweeted, Clarissa. Good luck!


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

Tweeted, Bria. good luck!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clarissa and Caitie, just tweeted you both…good luck!


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks ladies,

I didn't get out of the 200s, but that's pretty good. DLs are definitely slower in coming now than a year ago.

I appreciate everyone who downloaded it (even if they just deleted it  ) and help me spread the word!


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

For crap. SFR is a hard genre. I was in 117's yesterday now I'm in the 2's. 

Is the offer open to hyrbrids? I could use some love....

Eva


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ClarissaWild said:


> Thanks everyone
> My book managed to dip as low as 233 paid!!
> Now it's back up to 384 XD
> 
> But it was worth it!!


Good news!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't know if a small prawn like me belongs in this thread but what the hey.

It's like this:

I have a trilogy. Book 1 is free.

I need to sell only three more books of book 2 before it's in triple figures. That would be the most awesomest thing ever, because I've never sold any books in the triple figures and now I may have two this month.

My other triple-figure book Watcher's Web is at 189 sales and still at 99c, but I very much doubt I'm going to get up to 200. But if you'd like to help that, it would be awesome, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> Don't know if a small prawn like me belongs in this thread but what the hey.
> 
> It's like this:
> 
> ...


Hey, Miss Prawn, links would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Grabbed it Patty


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

My latest is at 20 for gay and lesbian literature and 75,491 over all. What are my chances of hitting top 100? 

It may take some heavy petting. 

Sent from my LG-VM701 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Clarissa,

Maybe you think it's too late, but my handful of FB followers are definitely "smart girl/alpha guy" fans, so I made you a nice post:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=642982772414699&set=a.581502885229355.1073741825.126235807422734&type=1&theater. Good luck with your rise to the top!

--Maria


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

ClarissaWild said:


> Today was a good day - managed to get to 205 in total rankings!! And I'm in the movers & shakers section + the top 80 romance total. <3 Now it's back to 208


Movers & Shakers--that is so awesome! And...you sound like me--watching those numbers like a hawk, instead of actually writing!

 Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ClarissaWild said:


> Awesome  thank you!
> 
> Today was a good day - managed to get to 205 in total rankings!! And I'm in the movers & shakers section + the top 80 romance total. <3 Now it's back to 208


Movers and Shakers section is a really big deal. Congrats.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Oops. Link for the 99c book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDN934


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> Oops. Link for the 99c book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDN934


Thanks, Patty. You've been tweeted.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

I, uh, don't know whether or not I should ask for help in this thread, but I thought I'd try.

If you or anyone you know is interested in erotic romances-- especially those featuring billionaires and sweaty abs-- could you potentially consider telling them about my book? It's the first part of a 5-part serial, and it's free. I only ask because, due to a stroke of good fortune (and help from the lovely, lovely folks at WTRAFSOG and Korner Kafe Exposed), it's sitting at #375 in the free store. That's not like the greatest rank in the world or anything, but it's absolutely stunning for me.

This month has been my best month yet for sales. I'm two months into this and determined to quit my awful day job as soon as I can. Seeing people join my mailing list and leaving nice reviews is such an awesome feeling, and I want to really make things take off in February.

If you'd like to help me out, here's a link to the book in question. Free (as far as I know!) in the US, UK, Germany and Canada:
​
No pressure at all, and please forgive me if this request of mine is somewhat gauche. I'm just thrilled by its current rank and want to see how high it can go!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tweeted you, Ellen.


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm at 41k in the Kindle store. A long way to go. But hey, it's Friday, it's sunny and I'm feeling lucky!

After one night with the rent boy, Thomas can't let Arjun go. #GLBT 1 Night Stand out now from @decadentpub #Mumbai http://amzn.to/1edAbpl


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

Downloaded and tweeted Ellen.

(licks cover) Mine!


----------



## ClaireMarie (Feb 23, 2013)

Grabbed my copy, Ellen.


----------



## EllenWaite (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, all!


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I did too.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

C.C. Kelly said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I didn't have a milestone when I woke up, apart from polishing up the first two chapters on my new book. But then I looked at the Free Promo I started today. I had a few Milestones throughout the day, like get on the NA and Coming of Age lists. But then my Milestone changed to making Amazon's Top 100 Free.
> 
> ...


one-clicked!


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

I one-clicked also C.C.!
You were at #80 overall when I did.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

It's not a milestone, exactly, but The Snarls is 0.99 til February 15, and I really want to bury all the "it needs illustrations" reviews that people left before the illustrated version was available. Tanya Gleadall did such a charming set of illustrations for the book, and the "look inside" feature cuts off *just* before the first one, so you can't see how charming they are.

http://www.amazon.com/Snarls-Hair-Combing-Story-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00IAQ4QFQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1392083388&sr=1-1&keywords=the+snarls

Thank you.

And if this kind of post doesn't belong here, please let me know (before Betsy gets the cattle prod out) and I'll delete it.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I downloaded and facebooked. Yay, excited to have this book!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

C.C. Kelly said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I didn't have a milestone when I woke up, apart from polishing up the first two chapters on my new book. But then I looked at the Free Promo I started today. I had a few Milestones throughout the day, like get on the NA and Coming of Age lists. But then my Milestone changed to making Amazon's Top 100 Free.
> 
> ...


\\Got you tweeted. Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

beccaprice said:


> It's not a milestone, exactly, but The Snarls is 0.99 til February 15, and I really want to bury all the "it needs illustrations" reviews that people left before the illustrated version was available. Tanya Gleadall did such a charming set of illustrations for the book, and the "look inside" feature cuts off *just* before the first one, so you can't see how charming they are.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Snarls-Hair-Combing-Story-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00IAQ4QFQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1392083388&sr=1-1&keywords=the+snarls
> 
> ...


Tweeted you, Becca.


----------



## SLiv (Sep 1, 2013)

Pleasure Extraordinaire 1 has been sitting at #109 in the free store for hours. Help me reach Amazon's top 100 free, please!

@C.C. Kelly, Ache's cover is very sexy. Downloaded a copy too.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I9NSFDO


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SLiv said:


> Pleasure Extraordinaire 1 has been sitting at #109 in the free store for hours. Help me reach Amazon's top 100 free, please!
> 
> @C.C. Kelly, Ache's cover is very sexy. Downloaded a copy too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I9NSFDO


Tweeted you.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

SLiv said:


> Pleasure Extraordinaire 1 has been sitting at #109 in the free store for hours. Help me reach Amazon's top 100 free, please!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I9NSFDO


You were at #94 when I downloaded it.


----------



## SLiv (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, it happened very quickly. Thanks everyone who downloaded it!



poisonarrowpubs said:


> You were at #94 when I downloaded it.


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

I need your vote! *New Zapata* has been nominated as a Big Al's Books and Pals 2014 Readers' Choice selection in the Speculative Fiction (excluding Fantasy) category here:
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2014/03/readers-choice2.html

Please do go vote for my book! Click on the link, enter your FB or email and scroll to NEW ZAPATA! Please vote only once or your vote won't count. THANKS! (You could win a $50 Amazon card, too.)

I bet there are other k'boarders on the list, too! (Hint: one of them is our own Harvey!)


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm bumping this because I looked and there are a lot of KBers on the list--including the original KBer! (see the above post for who). Also, I've never won something like this, and I want it--New Zapata was an really important book for me, for many reasons.

New Zapata has been nominated as a Big Al's Books and Pals 2014 Readers' Choice selection in the Speculative Fiction (excluding Fantasy) category here:
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2014/03/readers-choice2.html

Please do go vote for my book! Click on the link, enter your FB or email and scroll to NEW ZAPATA! Please vote only once or your vote won't count. THANKS! (You could win a $50 Amazon card, too.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Voted for you, Teri. Also Harvey, Lexi Revellian and Karen Cantwell. Good luck.


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Voted for you, Teri. Also Harvey, Lexi Revellian and Karen Cantwell. Good luck.


Thank you SO much! And good luck to all of us kborders!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Voted for you, Teri. Also Harvey, Lexi Revellian and Karen Cantwell. Good luck.


Same here.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

voted!  Good luck!


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Same here.


Thanks! I am so bad at this sort of thing, and asking has been an interesting and hard experience. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

RobCornell said:


> A bit of a shock, and now a milestone I'd love to reach.
> 
> I made my mystery novel, _Last Call_, permafree and it went live yesterday, I believe. Anyway, I just checked and I'm #54 on the overall free list. That's halfway to #1!!! (Duh.)
> 
> ...


Picked it up. Good luck!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

RobCornell said:


> A bit of a shock, and now a milestone I'd love to reach.
> 
> I made my mystery novel, _Last Call_, permafree and it went live yesterday, I believe. Anyway, I just checked and I'm #54 on the overall free list. That's halfway to #1!!! (Duh.)
> 
> ...


Awesome! got one


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just a small milestone for me. I've got Echoes at $0.99 for the rest of today, and I'm looking to get to my first 50 sales (I'm 13 away). Could I get a tweet or two?

http://amzn.to/1lUCwq5

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

RobCornell said:


> A bit of a shock, and now a milestone I'd love to reach.
> 
> I made my mystery novel, _Last Call_, permafree and it went live yesterday, I believe. Anyway, I just checked and I'm #54 on the overall free list. That's halfway to #1!!! (Duh.)
> 
> ...


Bought and tweeted. Good luck!!


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

My milestone is a simple one. I just want to find some folks who are interested in receiving a *free copy* of my latest book, _Catholic to Christian_, as my *free gift* through *Amazon*. My book isn't free and I'm not offering it as a free selection, but I would like to gift some folks a copy... so far, however, I'm not having a ton of luck finding people who will even accept a copy of the book as my gift.

I even posted it in the *Book Bazaar* and so far no one has asked for a free copy:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,179130.0.html

I know the subject matter isn't everyone's idea of an entertaining read, but if anyone wants to help me by accepting a free gifted copy, please let me know. No cost, no strings, nothing wanted in return.

Steve


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

My short story, THE CORRIDOR, is free! Set in the same world as THE LINE trilogy. It's here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBRL01W


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

Teri Hall said:


> My short story, THE CORRIDOR, is free! Set in the same world as THE LINE trilogy. It's here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBRL01W


I downloaded it! I'm procrastinating at work so I may actually read it, too...

My erotic novelette, _Animus_, is also free and holy crap is it close to being #1 on the Top 100 Free Paranormal Erotica list! I wonder how many more downloads it needs? Not to knock the #2 spot, but #1 would make my week. It'd be my first #1 ever.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0CUSE8
(Warning, it is very steamy erotica so not for everyone.)


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

JessePearle said:


> I downloaded it! I'm procrastinating at work so I may actually read it, too...
> 
> My erotic novelette, _Animus_, is also free and holy crap is it close to being #1 on the Top 100 Free Paranormal Erotica list! I wonder how many more downloads it needs? Not to knock the #2 spot, but #1 would make my week. It'd be my first #1 ever.
> 
> ...


LOL on the "might actually read it"! I know what you mean, and thanks! And here's to getting to #1!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Hoping to reach the milestone of getting #Berlin45 into the top 100 Free. The best I've ever managed was #135. Really would love to see it get past #100. 

It will remain free for the next 33 hours.


----------



## Weakes (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

New here. I ran a free promo - got to number 73. Silly me then changed my category and keywords. I could do with a little boost. Do you mind helping out?
http://www.amazon.com/The-Billionaire%C2%B4s-Toy-Last-Day-ebook/dp/B00IFDKX42
Thanks, 
Teddy


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm desperately, desperately trying to get this book to a rank under 10,000! That would put me into some pretty awesome lists and help me launch the next book. Would you please mind sharing? It's been a pretty tough month and some book love would really help.

Of all the men in the world, Cailin Walker fell in love with the one she cannot have. The one her sister married.
LUKE is on sale for 99 cents! 
http://amzn.to/1fILhh4
http://bit.ly/P1YlJo


----------



## Basement Cat (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been trying to get more reviews for my stuff, and I'm aiming at 10 reviews for every title. Please have a look at my Smashwords page and help yourself to free stuff; if you see anything you'd like to have that isn't free, please PM me and I will give you a coupon for it. There is also my new book, Dance of Chaos, and I'm aiming also to have 10 reviews for it before it releases next month; here's a link to it at Goodreads, I'll be happy to send you an ARC: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20658354-dance-of-chaos


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm bumping this once--last weekend to vote!

I need your vote! *New Zapata *has been nominated as a *Big Al's Books and Pals 2014 Readers' Choice *selection in the *Speculative Fiction* (excluding Fantasy) category here:
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2014/03/readers-choice2.html

*Please* do go vote for my book! Click on the link, enter your FB or email and scroll to NEW ZAPATA! Please vote only once or your vote won't count (you can vote for a book in each category, but overall only one voting session!). THANKS! (You could win a $50 Amazon card, too.)

I bet there are other k'boarders on the list, too! (Hint: one of them is our own Harvey!)


----------



## Basement Cat (Dec 12, 2013)

So what, you're suggesting that we should vote for a 'readers' choice' thing on something we haven't read? That doesn't seem quite the thing to me.


----------



## BCotton (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey fellow kb'ers,

I'm running a promo today (.99¢ title) and I'm approaching 100 sales in a day for the first time ever.
If this post is still kicking, I would LOVE a tweet or FB mention or whatever to help get me over that hump!
here's the book: http://amzn.to/1jANDou

You're all wonderful and attractive people.


----------



## MaggieAmada (Nov 12, 2012)

Bcotton,

Tweeted for you. Good luck.



BCotton said:


> Hey fellow kb'ers,
> 
> I'm running a promo today (.99¢ title) and I'm approaching 100 sales in a day for the first time ever.
> If this post is still kicking, I would LOVE a tweet or FB mention or whatever to help get me over that hump!
> ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tweeted you. Good luck.


----------



## BCotton (Aug 1, 2013)

MaggieAmada said:


> Bcotton,
> 
> Tweeted for you. Good luck.





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you. Good luck.


Thanks Maggie and Gertie!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey, I feel embarrassed to post this request because I asked in a different thread, but some wonderful person messaged me with this link and suggested it. So here I am! And I'm sorry if I'm wearing out my welcome. 

It might be too late to get to the top 100, but my book is still on sale for .99, so I can always hope! I'm at 197 right now.

Here is my tweet, if anyone wants to retweet it. And you can twitter friend me (or whatever it's called), and I will retweet your tweets too! I am very very very new to twitter. It's like a foreign language to me, lol.

https://twitter.com/SunshineonMe3/status/469506210455375872


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tweeted it for you.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

SunshineOnMe said:


> Hey, I feel embarrassed to post this request because I asked in a different thread, but some wonderful person messaged me with this link and suggested it. So here I am! And I'm sorry if I'm wearing out my welcome.
> 
> It might be too late to get to the top 100, but my book is still on sale for .99, so I can always hope! I'm at 197 right now.
> 
> ...


Tweeted and followed you


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Freebie run going on, and the book is currently #141 free in the Kindle store. Would love to make top 100 free, pretty please!
> Here's the book (a new adult interracial romance):
> 
> Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C3ON3CI


Tweeted and followed


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I would love to sell 6 more copies of this before the end of the month to make a weensy milestone for myself. Book one (in sig file) is free.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> I would love to sell 6 more copies of this before the end of the month to make a weensy milestone for myself. Book one (in sig file) is free.


I tweeted the first one and I'll do the one you're trying to sell later. Always helps to have free downloads.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tweeted the first one and I'll do the one you're trying to sell later. Always helps to have free downloads.


Thank you. Got two more sales while I was at band practice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> Thank you. Got two more sales while I was at band practice.


Excellent!!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

I could use a couple of milestone bumps during my promo (and in general)!

_*Beatific*_ is in Kindle Countdown Deal, currently $0.99, and a good, long read so would take time to achieve review goals.
Current (as of this post)

#46,117 Paid in Kindle Store (_was below 43,000 at 1am 8/28/14_)
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary (_was #75 at 1am 8/28/14_)
#? in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#? in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy> Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban Fantasy
#? in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy
5 Star Average (2 reviews)
9 sales since start of _*Beatific*_'s Countdown Deal (Wed. Aug. 27, 2014)

Goal

#20,000 Paid in Kindle Store 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary 
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy> Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban Fantasy
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy
4 Star Average (5+ reviews)
50 sales by end of _*Beatific*_'s Countdown Deal (Tues. Sept. 2, 2014)

_*Beatific*_'s Countdown Deal Schedule

Wed, Aug. 27 -- $0.99
Thu, Aug. 28 -- $0.99
Fri, Aug. 29 -- $0.99
Sat, Aug. 30 -- $1.99
Sun, Aug. 31 -- $1.99
Mon, Sept. 1 -- $2.99
Tue, Sept. 2 -- $3.99

_*All Wallows' Eve*_ is free. It's a short read so a review wouldn't take long to get to. ~_~000
Current (as of this post)

#737 Free in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary
5 Star Average (only 1 review though)
449 downloads since start of _*Beatific*_'s Countdown Deal (Wed. Aug. 27, 2014)

Goal

#100 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary
4 Star Average (5+ reviews)
2,000 downloads by end of _*Beatific*_'s Countdown Deal (Tues. Sept. 2, 2014)

Anything anyone is willing to do to help would be greatly appreciated! Tweets, facebook posts, download and review, you name it. Thank you so much!!


----------

